# sparkplug gap



## woz (Feb 20, 2012)

i finally took the advice of a few people on this web site and pulled my plugs to check the gap. i was very surprised that they were right!!! the gap was anywhere from .018 to .021 far below the .035 that is needed. after re gaping and reinstalling them i was very surprised at the low end response i now had!!!! get this done people . i have a 2012 2lt rs with 6 thou on it and i wish i had done this when i first read about it at 2 thou , gm could probably sell a lot more of these cars if they did this. the test drive would go a lot better!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

To be correct, GM updated their specification (or so I'm told) on the service manual to .028". I still haven't seen any problems with people running .035", as that's still the spec recommended in other parts of the world for these engines. 

Glad this made a difference! You should notice some better fuel economy now as well.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it all the 2012 Cruzes or just bulit before a certain month with regards to spark plug gap?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i took mine in for the recall service today and had them regap the plugs for me. its a lot smoother at idle espically with the a/c on. also had a marker light that had a short in the plug so it didnt work. its all straighten out now, no questions ask by the dealership.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Is it all the 2012 Cruzes or just bulit before a certain month with regards to spark plug gap?


I haven't noticed any trends. Seems that they continue to be affected in one way or another.


----------



## woz (Feb 20, 2012)

I thinks its all of the 11's and 12's my milage did go up about 2.5 to the gallon,it now sits at almost 34 mpg,i have an auto so thats not bad! the idle and the low end are fantastic!!! maybe gm did this on purpose so next year they gap um right and brag how the 13's get 3 more mpg than the 12's????


----------

